
Ask HN: Why do API providers don't follow RESTFul principles? - sidcool
I have seen several API endpoints which are Verbs.  e.g. GET &#x2F;validate_user
     POST &#x2F;save_post_data<p>And these APIs are from Google, Facebook, Microsoft, Apple, Amazon etc.  Can&#x27;t wrap my head around what&#x27;s so wrong with RESTful principles.
======
stephenr
Sounds like the API's you're talking about are some flavour of RPC.

So rephrase your own question: what's wrong with RPC?

~~~
sidcool
I don't know about RPC much. Does RPC endpoint follow different conventions?

